# Poorly tummy



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Poor little Florrie's been struck down by a bad bout of diarrhea. After having quite loose stools over the weekend, I was up with her several times last night changing her puppy pad, as it was going everywhere. I rang the vet as soon as they opened, and got an immediate appointment for her, and the vet has prescribed kaolin paste and electrolytes to keep her fluids up, and she's having very small but frequent meals of plain chicken and rice. It wouldn't be such a big deal if she weren't so tiny - still only just over 2 lbs. however, she's not acting ill at all, and is still dashing around with Frodo! Where she gets the energy from, I just don't know - I'm really worried, but apart from having the runs, she's acting as if nothing's wrong....


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad she is at least feeling OK! Hope the diarrhea stops. My pups have been through this, and the littlest one, Bonnie at 4 lbs, had to go to the vet for fluids and antibiotics. She is fine now.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor Florrie  hope she feels better very soon x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know, these little tummy upsets they get always seem to be a mystery, hope she clears whatever it is soon and returns to normal for you. X


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Aahh poor little baby, Delilah had the same thing, just came out of no where, but after the paste from the vets went very quickly. I'm sure she'll be fine very soon  they do make us worry though


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Florrie's had three doses of kaolin paste, regular tiny meals of chicken and rice with electrolytes added, and happily gone on a walk. Just as I was beginning to relax, I saw her dragging her bum along the carpet, when I picked her up, I found that her whole rear end was bloodstained! Got straight on the phone to the vet on call (who turned out to be the same vet who saw Florrie this morning). She was very reassuring - reckons it's nothing serious, just the result of straining and resulting inflammation of the anus, and that it will clear up on its own. If it doesn't, she's advised me to bring Florrie back into the surgery tomorrow. I've cleaned her up, put cream on her sore little bottom and put her to bed, but can't relax. I just hope she's going to be ok. She will be, right?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo has had this a few times. As long as she's acting normal it shouldn't be anything to worry about. It's often more distressing for us than them! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor little Florrie, I hope she feels better soon. It's so scary when they're sick. Coco was sick at some point with blood in diarrhoea... blood being involved makes it so alarming and scary, but in the end the vet said not to worry and she recovered after a couple of days. I agree that as long as she's acting normal otherwise, she should be fine.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Thanks, Camille. She had more diarrhea in the night - you haven't lived until you've rinsed puppy poo out of blankets at 3 in the morning - but no more blood, thankfully. But her little bottom is SO sore. I've been putting cream on it, and hope it's helping. Problem is, she hates the kaolin paste, and I'm struggling to get her to take it, even in food. But she's still chirpy so, as you say, that probably indicates that, though unpleasant, it's not too serious.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My little Bonnie had a really red little bum, with the diarrhea and the vet gave me lotion to put on it. Cleared up right away.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Thanks, Camille. She had more diarrhea in the night - you haven't lived until you've rinsed puppy poo out of blankets at 3 in the morning - but no more blood, thankfully. But her little bottom is SO sore. I've been putting cream on it, and hope it's helping. Problem is, she hates the kaolin paste, and I'm struggling to get her to take it, even in food. But she's still chirpy so, as you say, that probably indicates that, though unpleasant, it's not too serious.


Ahh poor thing, how is she feeling now? Is she better?

haha oh gosh I know... that time Coco was ill, it was liquid diarrhoea and blood (yuck!!), it was unpredictable, she was refusing to use her litter and I have a carpet in my bedroom... so yeah, a few days and nights spent scrubbing the carpet. I loved her so much though, it was the least of my worries!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Florrie! I hope she is feeling better!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Thanks, all! If it weren't for this forum, I think I'd freak out about things far more than I do - its so reassuring to hear how common this is. Florrie's still rather...um..loose, but there's no more blood, and she's now accepting the kaolin paste mixed up in wet food. She's definitely feeling better! Nothing much dents her natural perkiness, but this morning she woke me up with kisses, and she's been leaping around like a little kangaroo; so, yes, she's definitely back to what passes for normal for her (which is probably extreme hyperactivity in everyone else).


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I know the feeling. The first time I had the problem with Mylo I remember talking to Stella (wicked pixie) on here at 5am freaking out. It was practically like water and he was waking me up every half an hour to an hour (thank God he was so good and woke me up and waited until we got to a puppy pad!) I was exhausted and so worried but I'd have been straight to the vet if everyone on here hadn't told me what to get and how to treat it and what to look out for. A couple of days of probiotics and boiled chicken and rice and he was right as rain. I knew because he seemed absolutely fine otherwise I didn't need to worry. 

Blood is always a scary one too but a good rule of thumb is if it's bright red you don't need to worry too much because it is likely just from torn skin from going so often. If it's dark red then it's more likely to be internal and then a vet visit is needed. This is obviously before it's had time to dry out


----------

